# Critique Dax



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

18 month old male DDR/Czech

Be happy I even got a stack out of him. This is the first time we've actively done one and he actually stayed. You can see the sass clearly though.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm no good for a critique, but I love love love your dog. His coloring is beautiful!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> I'm no good for a critique, but I love love love your dog. His coloring is beautiful!!



Thank you! I'm pretty sold on him. I'll try to post pictures from this past weekend in another thread once I get through then all.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hubba hubba! Absolutely LOVE his coloring! Such a handsome boy you have Krystal. And the superman collar makes me smile too!


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

Now, that's a hunk.


----------



## Maverick M (Jul 6, 2014)

RebGyp said:


> Now, that's a hunk.


I second that!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

he is maturing beautifully, what a hunk!!!!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

one word "nice" )))


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Gorgeous!!! He reminds me so much if Nix!!!! Even how their chests have yet to fill out so they have a stupid looking front end. No offense. I am waiting for the day his chest expands. Right now, front on, his legs are close together like your boys. It will happen. 

It's so funny how much they look alike!!!!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

That collar is really cool.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Such a handsome dog!!!!! Love his coloring!!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

gsdsar said:


> Gorgeous!!! He reminds me so much if Nix!!!! Even how their chests have yet to fill out so they have a stupid looking front end. No offense. I am waiting for the day his chest expands. Right now, front on, his legs are close together like your boys. It will happen.
> 
> It's so funny how much they look alike!!!!




HA!! I was thinking the same thing! You can tell he's young because of that freaking chest if you were to space on everything else. He FINALLY hit 70lbs after hovering at 66 since he was like 9 months old. 

I'll try to post pictures of his run for his Coursing Ability Test last weekend.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

KZoppa said:


> HA!! I was thinking the same thing! You can tell he's young because of that freaking chest if you were to space on everything else. He FINALLY hit 70lbs after hovering at 66 since he was like 9 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to post pictures of his run for his Coursing Ability Test last weekend.



Yup Nix sits at 74 lbs. can't wait for the final push, his chest and ribs to pop, so he finally looks like an adult. Still looks like a pup at 19 mo. With all of these critique threads, may have to try with my boy this weekend.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

gsdsar said:


> Yup Nix sits at 74 lbs. can't wait for the final push, his chest and ribs to pop, so he finally looks like an adult. Still looks like a pup at 19 mo. With all of these critique threads, may have to try with my boy this weekend.



You should!!!

And yeah, at the vet yesterday, they weighted him and I stared at the scale for a minute wondering if it was true lol. He'd been hovering at 66 for so long, I didn't expect him to even get to 70. I'm hoping when he's done, he'll be about 75lbs and hold steady there.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Very handsome...I have been keeping my eyes open for you in town...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

eddie1976E said:


> Very handsome...I have been keeping my eyes open for you in town...


We've been doing classes through My Dog's Place. Bout it recently.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

You know I love Dax! Dax, Nix, and Eli all look alike and are close in age. We need to start thread for the 3 of them and call for any other cousins they might have on here!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> You know I love Dax! Dax, Nix, and Eli all look alike and are close in age. We need to start thread for the 3 of them and call for any other cousins they might have on here!




YES!!!! I would LOVE to do side by sides of the three of them too. That would be awesome.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

KZoppa said:


> YES!!!! I would LOVE to do side by sides of the three of them too. That would be awesome.



Well, I tried to stack Nix. You can see the pics. He looks like I am abusing him!!! So gonna try again with some help.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I didn't realize they were "related" ---explains why I like them all so much.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

RocketDog said:


> I didn't realize they were "related" ---explains why I like them all so much.


Yup! All related through this guy https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=37144-tino-vom-felsenschlo


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I love him sticking his tongue at you in his stack.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Cheyanna said:


> I love him sticking his tongue at you in his stack.




The turd waited until I was ready to take the picture. It's his way of telling me he's protesting when whining at me doesn't work.


----------

